# GrubHub not hiring in the inland empire?



## OptimusPrime57 (Oct 18, 2017)

I am registered to drive with grubhub up north does anyone know how I can be a driver in the (Inland Empire) southern Cal?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You need to email your driver specialist to transfer regions.


----------



## OptimusPrime57 (Oct 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> You need to email your driver specialist to transfer regions.


Do I email my


oicu812 said:


> You need to email your driver specialist to transfer regions.


thank you OICU812, Do I email my current driver specialist or the one for the region I want to transfer to?


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

You should start with your current one as s/he may provide further assistance. They are also the ones to help you change phone number associated with your account (should you change your phone number).

I have messaged you with the email address of the driver specialist covering inland empire.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

OptimusPrime57 said:


> I am registered to drive with grubhub up north does anyone know how I can be a driver in the (Inland Empire) southern Cal?


question, is there an inland empire(north) region on grub hub?









i see an inland empire(south)

does anyone have a picture of either Inland Empire(south) or San bernardino regions?


----------



## Jennifercna (Jun 18, 2018)

I just signed up for grubhub, San Bernardino, but apparently they dknt start here till end of July, gog my gear from them just asked to change regions


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Jennifercna said:


> I just signed up for grubhub, San Bernardino, but apparently they dknt start here till end of July, gog my gear from them just asked to change regions


Same. Just doing dd until then. Already got my gear from them


----------



## Big Wig !!! (Sep 16, 2016)

July 24 for me.


----------



## NoHo Driver (Jul 24, 2018)

I have the same issue with Valley Village.


----------

